# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Aambeien - Artikels

## Agnes574

WAT ZIJN AAMBEIEN? 

Aambeien (haemorrhoïden) zijn uitgezakte zwellichamen nabij de anus. Deze zwellichamen heeft iedereen. Ze bevinden zich aan de binnenkant op het eind van de endeldarm en het begin van de sluitspier. 
Zo'n zwellichaam is een sponsachtig netwerk van bloedvaatjes, bedekt door een dun laagje slijmvlies. 
Aambeien zijn dus eigenlijk gezwollen bloedvaten. U kunt ze het beste vergelijken met spataderen. Ze zitten alleen op een vervelende plaats: binnen de sluitspier van de anus. 
Soms zijn ze zo gezwollen dat ze naar buiten puilen. Het is een pijnlijk gevoel, vooral tijdens en na de stoelgang. Soms bloeden ze, of raken ze ontstoken. Overigens zijn niet alle bloedingen uit de anus het gevolg van aambeien. Ook als u zeker weet dat u aambeien hebt, kan dat bloeden toch door iets anders veroorzaakt worden. Daarom moet uw arts in geval van bloedingen altijd vaststellen waardoor het precies komt.


WAT IS DE OORZAAK? 
Op zich zijn die gezwollen bloedvaten niet meer dan zwakke plekken. Niets bijzonders dus. Het wordt pas vervelend als er veel druk wordt uitgeoefend op die plaatsen. En in de buurt van de anus hebben ze vaak nogal wat te verduren. 
Daar kunnen verschillende redenen voor zijn, bijvoorbeeld veel zitten en onvoldoende lichaamsbeweging, of een te hoog lichaamsgewicht. Maar de voornaamste oorzaak zit in ons eten. Tegenwoordig bevat het voedsel minder vezelstoffen. Vezelstoffen verteren niet en houden vocht vast, waardoor de ontlasting zacht en week wordt. Het ontbreken van die vezelstoffen in de voeding heeft dus een harde, droge ontlasting tot gevolg. Daardoor verloopt de stoelgang niet zo gemakkelijk. We moeten persen en kracht zetten. Dat is een zware belasting voor die zwakke plekken. Ze raken geïrriteerd en zwellen op. Zo kunnen aambeien ontstaan en uitzakken. 


WELKE KLACHTEN KUNNEN AAMBEIEN GEVEN? 
Aambeien kunnen verschillende klachten met zich meebrengen. Soms zakken ze uit, mogelijk zelfs door de sluitspier heen naar buiten. Dit geeft meestal een propgevoel. Het slijmvlies op de aambei kan kwetsbaar worden, waardoor er bij het afvegen wat helderrood bloed op het toiletpapier komt. Het is ook mogelijk dat er wat darmslijm en/of dunne ontlasting door de sluitspier 'lekt'. Dit veroorzaakt vaak hinderlijke jeuk.

Als de aambeien in de anus afknellen zwellen ze verder op, en bestaat de kans dat ze kapot gaan. Hierdoor verliest u wat helderrood bloed na - of op - de ontlasting. De sluitspier van de anus en de huid rondom dit gebied raken daarvan meestal geïrriteerd, wat een branderig gevoel en jeuk tot gevolg heeft.

Wanneer de inklemming verder toeneemt, ontstaat vaak pijn. Soms ontstaat ook een pijnlijke zwelling in de anus. De bloedstroom in de aambei kan stagneren, er kan zich een stolsel (thrombus) vormen. Zo'n bloedstolsel in een aambei (getromboseerde aambei) is vaak zeer pijnlijk.


KUNNEN AAMBEIEN GENEZEN? 
Aambeien, die eenmaal zijn uitgezakt, blijven uitgezakt. Met bepaalde maatregelen en leefregels kunnen klachten worden voorkomen of verzacht. 


HOE KUNNEN WIJ KLACHTEN VOORKOMEN OF VERHELPEN? 
Klachten kunnen worden voorkomen door de stoelgang zacht te houden. Daarvoor is het eten van voldoende plantenvezels (zemelen, bruinbrood, etcetera) en het drinken van veel water nodig. Zemelen zijn het beste. U koopt ze bij de kruidenier of de drogist. Doe er een eetlepel van in een kop yoghurt. Om te beginnen drie maal per dag. Al gauw wordt uw ontlasting minder hard en droog. Als deze te dun wordt, kunt u volstaan met een of twee eetlepels per dag. U voelt dat zelf het beste aan.

Voorts moet bij aandrang voor ontlasting het toiletbezoek niet te lang worden uitgesteld. Een zekere regelmaat voorkomt dat op ongelegen momenten de ontlasting opgehouden moet worden.

Ook het zo veel mogelijk vermijden van persen voorkomt klachten van uitzakkende aambeien.

Regelmatig een warm bad zorgt ervoor dat de anus zich kan ontspannen. Ook als er klachten zijn als branderigheid, pijn, jeuk en eczeem rond de anus is een warm zitbad een goed middel ter bestrijding van de klachten (hygiëne).

Zalven en zetpillen kunnen de pijn en branderigheid doen verdwijnen.

Zorg verder voor wat meer beweging, zeker als u een zittend leven leidt. En als u te zwaar bent, probeer wat af te vallen.

Gebruik niet teveel koffie, thee, koolzuurhoudende dranken en suiker. Ze prikkelen de anus en daar kunt u jeuk en eczeem van krijgen. Aambeien zijn een hinderlijke kwaal. Maar met een beetje zorg en regelmaat komt u er best weer vanaf.

De meeste patiënten met aambeienklachten hebben baat bij deze maatregelen en leefregels. 


WANNEER IS CHIRURGISCHE BEHANDELING NODIG? 
Wanneer ondanks het nemen van bovengenoemde maatregelen en leefregels de klachten toch voortduren, is verdere behandeling aangewezen. 


ZIJN ER NOG ONDERZOEKEN NODIG? 
De klachten die aambeien kunnen geven, kunnen ook voorkomen bij andere afwijkingen van de endeldarm of de anus. Het is daarom van belang dat er een goed onderzoek wordt verricht en gekeken wordt naar de anus, het anale kanaal en het begin van de endeldarm. Zo nodig moet er ook ander aanvullend onderzoek plaatsvinden (uitgebreid kijkonderzoek en/of röntgenfoto van de dikke darm). Dit komt vooral voor bij patiënten boven de vijftig jaar. Bij jongere patiënten is in het algemeen het onderzoek van de anus en het anale kanaal voldoende. De arts zal het onderzoek doen in een voor de patiënt onelegante houding, namelijk de knie-/elleboogsligging of linker zijligging. Daarbij kijkt hij naar de omgeving van de anus en de anus zelf en voert ook nog met de vinger een inwendig onderzoek van de anus en begin van de endeldarm uit. Ook wordt er met een kijkbuisje in de anus gekeken naar het anale kanaal en het laatste stukje van de endeldarm. Hierbij kan worden vastgesteld of er aambeien of andere afwijkingen aanwezig zijn.

Wanneer door pijn het onderzoek onmogelijk is, kan het met plaatselijke verdoving of algehele narcose worden uitgevoerd. Uw behandelend arts zal met u bespreken welke onderzoeken nodig zijn alvorens tot een behandeling over te gaan. Daarna hoort u of bij u aambeien zijn geconstateerd, of een behandeling noodzakelijk is, en zo ja, welke. 


WAT ZIJN DE BEHANDELINGSMOGELIJKHEDEN? 
Een logische behandeling is het terugbrengen van de zwellichamen op hun oorspronkelijk plaats. Het uitzakken is dan verholpen en de aambeien kunnen dan ook geen klachten meer geven. Een tegenwoordig veel toegepaste methode is het afbinden van het overtollige slijmvlies met behulp van rubberbandjes (rubberbandligatie). Het slijmvlies sterft binnen zeven tot tien dagen af en het wondje geneest met een littekentje. Het elastiekje komt later vanzelf met de ontlasting naar buiten.

Een andere mogelijkheid is het spuiten van een irriterende vloeistof onder het slijmvlies. Als gevolg van de daarna optredende reactie verkleeft het slijmvlies aan de onderlaag. Bij een derde behandelingsmogelijkheid wordt ook het slijmvlies op de onderlaag gefixeerd. Hierbij wordt met een infrarood licht een brandwondje op het slijmvlies gemaakt.

Ook kunnen combinaties van de genoemde behandelingen worden uitgevoerd. De ingrepen kunnen allemaal poliklinisch in 15-30 minuten gebeuren. Meestal is bij meer dan de helft van de patiënten al een goed resultaat te verwachten na de eerste poliklinische behandeling voor aambeien. Indien de verzakking van de aambeien erger is, kan een tweede of derde poliklinische behandeling nodig zijn.

Een operatie met ziekenhuisopname is voor aambeien nog zelden nodig. Het operatief verwijderen van aambeien wordt slechts bij uitzondering uitgevoerd, alleen bij zeer grote en pijnlijke afwijkingen.

Bij volledig uitgezakte en ernstig afgeknelde aambeien, waarbij veel pijn bestaat, kan geen poliklinische behandeling plaatsvinden. Door middel van een operatie wordt dan de spanning van een deel van de kringspier onderbroken. In verband met de pijn vindt deze operatie meestal onder algehele narcose plaats.

Grote aambeien worden chirurgisch verwijderd. Soms wordt een inwendig verband voor 24 uur gegeven. 



(Bron: www.huidziekten.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

VERVOLG ARTIKEL AAMBEIEN 


MOGELIJKE COMPLICATIES VAN DE CHIRURGISCHE BEHANDELING 
Geen enkele ingreep is vrij van de kans op complicaties. Zo zijn er ook bij operaties voor aambeien de normale risico's op complicaties van een operatie. Deze kunnen klein zijn, zoals een ontsteking van het vat waar het infuus in zit, of een urineweginfectie. Hinderlijker is het wanneer een nabloeding optreedt. Soms wordt dan op de afdeling nog een extra hechting geplaatst; eventueel gaat u terug naar de operatiekamer om onder narcose nog een keer bekeken te worden. Indien u bloedverdunnende medicijnen gebruikt, moet u dit vóór de behandeling aan de arts melden. Deze medicijnen geven een verhoogd risico op nabloedingen en zullen derhalve tijdelijk gestopt dienen te worden in overleg met de arts.

Wanneer een rubberbandje de endeldarm verlaat (het korstje gaat van de wond), kan er wat bloedverlies optreden. Wanneer het bloedverlies meer lijkt dan een kopje vol, moet u contact opnemen met het ziekenhuis. Soms is dan directe behandeling via de Spoed Opname/Eerste Hulp afdeling van het ziekenhuis nodig.

Ten gevolge van een ontsteking op de behandelingsplaats kan er kortdurend een geringe temperatuurverhoging optreden.

De brandwondjes die bij de infraroodbehandeling worden gemaakt, kunnen enkele dagen wat vochtafscheiding veroorzaken.

Het inknippen van een deel van de sluitspier heeft op het ophouden van de ontlasting nauwelijks invloed. De behandeling geeft bijna nooit complicaties en de pijn zal meestal afnemen. De behandeling kan een vermindering geven van de onbewuste controle van winden en/of diarree.

Bij de nu nog zelden noodzakelijke operaties voor het verwijderen van aambeien kan het operatiegebied de eerste dagen na de operatie erg pijnlijk zijn. Hiervoor zullen dan pijnstillers worden voorgeschreven.

Een vervelend probleem is het op gang brengen van de ontlasting na de operatie. Dit kan de eerste keer pijnlijk en bloederig zijn, maar als de ontlasting door de laxeermiddelen soepeler is geworden, gaat het allemaal makkelijker waarbij dan ook de wonden gemakkelijker genezen. Natuurlijk krijgt u pijnstillende middelen wanneer dit nodig is. 


NA DE BEHANDELING 
Voor de poliklinische behandeling is geen verdoving of narcose nodig. Toch kan bij de behandeling door rubberbandjes, inspuiting of infraroodbrandwondjes een onaangenaam gevoel optreden gedurende één tot twee dagen. De ernst van de klachten kan afhankelijk zijn van de grootte van het behandelde oppervlak. De meeste patiënten hebben geen pijnstillers nodig. Een warm bad of douche kan de klachten doen verminderen. Ter voorkoming van een harde ontlasting en persen, is het van belang na de behandeling extra vezels te gebruiken.

Na de chirurgische behandeling in het ziekenhuis moet de wond regelmatig worden verzorgd. Indien u dit niet zelf kunt, wordt in overleg met u de wijkverpleegkundige van uw ontslag op de hoogte gesteld. De wijkverpleegkundige neemt zelf contact met u op om verder afspraken te maken. Ook thuis moet u nog veertien dagen laxeermiddelen gebruiken. Het recept hiervoor krijgt u mee vanuit het ziekenhuis.

Indien u in het ziekenhuis zitbaden krijgt voorgeschreven, moet u hiermee ook thuis doorgaan. Na ongeveer veertien dagen, als de wond goed droog is, mag u stoppen met de zitbaden. Ook hierbij kan de wijkverpleegkundige u zo nodig hulp bieden.

Hebt u last van een moeilijke stoelgang, gebruik dan vooral vezelrijk voedsel. Ongeveer een tot drie weken na de operatie komt u voor controle terug op de polikliniek. Afhankelijk van de bestaande klachten op dat moment wordt u eventueel nog een enkele keer op de polikliniek terugverwacht.

Het anale kanaal is na een poliklinische behandeling meestal binnen drie tot vier weken genezen. Gewoonlijk merkt de patiënt er niet veel van. De gebruikelijke dagelijkse activiteiten kunnen na één of twee dagen worden hervat.

Na opname en behandeling onder narcose dient men rekening te houden met een langer ziekteverzuim.

Ook al zijn de aambeien na behandeling weer op hun normale plaats gebracht, na jaren kunnen opnieuw klachten ontstaan. Dit kunt u proberen te voorkomen door zo veel mogelijk bovengenoemde maatregelen en leefregels in acht te nemen. Dus meer plantaardige vezels eten, veel water drinken en persen voorkomen.

(Bron:www.huidziekten.nl)

----------


## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Aambeien (hemorroïden) zijn met bloed gevulde zwellingen in de endeldarm en de anus. Ze ontstaan door verslapte bloedvaten en zijn te vergelijken met spataderen. Ze ontwikkelen zich in de anus (inwendige aambeien), maar soms stulpen ze naar buiten (uitwendige aambeien). In aambeien kunnen bloedstolsels ontstaan. Vooral ouderen en zwangeren hebben last van aambeien.

*Oorzaken*
De voornaamste oorzaak is obstipatie (verstopping). Mensen moeten dan buitensporig persen om hun ontlasting kwijt te raken. Hierdoor neemt de druk in de aderen toe en worden ze plaatselijk slapper en wijder.

*Verschijnselen*
Aambeien kunnen vrij klein en onopgemerkt blijven. Meestal verraadt een hoeveelheid helder rood bloed op de ontlasting, op het toiletpapier of in het toilet hun aanwezigheid. Maar ze kunnen ook groter worden en tijdens de stoelgang naar buiten stulpen. Soms verdwijnen ze weer na de ontlasting, maar af en toe blijven ze naar buiten steken. Dan raken ze geïrriteerd en worden ze pijnlijk. Deze inwendige aambeien kunnen weer voorzichtig met een vinger naar binnen worden geduwd.
Uitwendige aambeien manifesteren zich als pijnlijke zwellingen of harde bobbels rond de anus. Als de aambei hard is, kan dit het gevolg zijn van een bloedstolsel. Extra hard persen, wrijven of reinigen rond de anus kan irritatie veroorzaken met bloedingen en jeuk.

*Diagnose*
Bloedverlies bij de stoelgang kan ook het gevolg zijn van een aandoening elders in het maagdarmkanaal. Daarom is het altijd nodig een uitgebreid onderzoek in te stellen. Aambeien zonder trombose zijn niet voelbaar, maar wel zichtbaar als het rectum wordt onderzocht met een rectoscoop. Onderzoeken als sigmïdoscopie en colonoscopie kunnen aandoeningen in andere delen van het maag-darmkanaal uitsluiten. Hierbij wordt onder meer een buis van glasvezel in de darm ingebracht om het darmoppervlak te bekijken.

*Behandeling*
Lichte gevallen van aambeien kunnen meestal met relatief éénvoudige maatregelen worden opgelost. Gewichtsverlies, voldoende bewegen, regelmatig en vezelrijk eten en minimaal 1,5 liter (ouderen 2 liter) vocht per dag drinken, helpen verstopping te voorkomen. Goede leveranciers van vezels zijn fruit, groente en volkoren producten.
Soms zijn geneesmiddelen nodig om de ontlasting zachter te maken.
Laxeermiddelen nemen nooit de oorzaak van verstopping weg, ze lossen alleen tijdelijk de problemen op. Wie regelmatig laxeermiddelen gebruikt, krijgt luie darmen en kan op den duur niet meer zonder deze middelen. Ook natuurlijke laxeermiddelen zoals senna en laxeerthee kunnen de darmwerking ernstig verstoren.
Crèmes en/of zetpillen kunnen helpen tegen de pijn en de jeuk.
Externe aambeien met bloedstolsels ontstaan soms snel en kunnen erg pijnlijk zijn. Als vroegtijdig medische hulp wordt gezocht, kan het bloedstolsel worden verwijderd door een insnijding in het gebied onder plaatselijke verdoving. Dit kan de pijn aanzienlijk verlichten. Ook een ijspakking of een crème met steroïden kan goed helpen. Daarnaast kunnen plaatselijk verdovende stoffen worden toegediend.

*Chirurgie*
Als alle andere behandelingsmethoden mislukken, is chirurgie noodzakelijk om de verwijde vaten te verkleinen of te verwijderen. Bij de zogenoemde bandligatuur wordt een rubberen bandje rond de basis van de aambei aangebracht. Hierdoor wordt de bloedtoevoer afgesneden en verschrompelt de aambei. Bij sclerotherapie wordt een chemische oplossing rond de basis van de aambei geïnjecteerd, zodat hij krimpt. Andere behandelingswijzen maken gebruik van elektrische stroom, laser of warmte. Echter, de beste en duurzaamste methode is operatieve verwijdering.

*Vooruitzichten*
De meeste behandelingen zijn effectief, maar bij onvoldoende zorg kunnen de aambeien terugkomen. 

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier een héél duidelijk filmpje met goede uitleg over de aambeien!

http://www.medicinfo.nl/%7Be8aa27eb-...659a4e26a82%7D

----------


## Luuss0404

*Stadia aambeien*
We onderscheiden verschillende stadia:
1. Inwendige aambeien
Inwendige aambeien zijn meestal niet pijnlijk, maar kunnen wel bloeden. Het is mogelijk dat een inwendige aambei rekt of verzakt tot buiten de anus. Het komt voor dat een verzakte aambei met de tijd slinkt en zijn natuurlijke plaats binnen de anus weer krijgt. Als dit niet gebeurt, kan hij in sommige gevallen naar binnen worden geduwd. Als dit niet lukt, zijn er verschillende behandelmethodes mogelijk.
2. Uitwendige aambeien
U kunt een ongemakkelijke 'druk' rond uw anus voelen en jeuk of pijn hebben tijdens uw wc-bezoek. Na het bezoek aan de wc kunt u bloed in uw ontlasting of ondergoed aantreffen. Ook kunt u de aambeien voelen tijdens het gebruik van wc-papier.

*Wat kunt u zelf doen?*
U kunt zelf heel wat doen om aambeien te voorkomen.
Eet gezond
Het belangrijkste is dat u attent bent op wat u eet, een goede voeding zorgt voor een gezonde stoelgang. Zo voorkomt u namelijk dat u moet persen als u naar de wc gaat. Probeer daarom de hoeveelheid vezels in uw maaltijd te verhogen. Eet dus meer granen, fruit en groenten (bij voorkeur met schil) en drink voldoende vocht (anderhalf liter water per dag). De vezels en het vocht geven uw ontlasting meer volume, bevorderen de doorstroming in de darmen en zorgen voor een zachte ontlasting.
Beweeg
Beweging is zowel belangrijk voor uw algemene conditie als voor uw stoelgang. Probeer dagelijks voldoende te bewegen door middel van sporten of wandelen.
Let op uw gewicht
Er is een verband tussen overgewicht en aambeien. Probeer daarom zoveel mogelijk op een gezond gewicht te blijven. Dit vermindert de kans op aambeien. Mocht u hulp nodig hebben bij het samenstellen van vezelrijke maaltijden of bij het op peil houden van uw gewicht, vraag dan uw huisarts of diëtiste om een voedingsadvies.
Bij de drogist & apotheek
Als u al aambeien heeft kunt u vaak goed bij de drogist of apotheek terecht. Daar zijn verschillende zalven, medicijnen en crèmes verkrijgbaar. Deze verminderen de jeuk en het ongemak en kunnen er ook voor zorgen dat kleine aambeien slinken. Deze behandelmethodes kunnen heel goed werken bij eerstegraads aambeien, zeker als u tegelijkertijd uw dieet aanpast.

*Sclerotherapie*
Sclerotherapie wordt toegepast bij eerste- en tweedegraads aambeien.
Bij sclerotherapie wordt de bloedtoevoer naar de aambeien afgesloten door middel van een eenvoudige injectie (zoals bij spataderen in de benen). Dit zorgt ervoor dat de aambeien op den duur slinken. Bij sclerotherapie komt het regelmatig voor dat de klachten terugkeren en de behandeling meerdere malen moet worden herhaald voordat het gewenste resultaat wordt bereikt.

*Hemorrhoïdal Artery Ligatie (HAL Doppler Ligatie)*
De HAL procedure is een relatief nieuwe procedure voor de behandeling van tweedegraads, derdegraads en vierdegraads aambeien.
Bij de HAL procedure worden de bloedvaten die naar de aambeien leiden met behulp van geluidsgolven gelokaliseerd. Vervolgens wordt de bloedtoevoer naar de aambeien beperkt door het afbinden van de bloedvaten. Dit zorgt ervoor dat de aambeien slinken. De HAL procedure is in Nederland relatief nieuw en wordt nu op kleinschalig niveau getest.

*Rubberbandligatie*
Rubberbandligatie wordt geadviseerd bij eerste-, tweede- en derdegraads hemorrhoïden.
Bij rubberbandligatie wordt een elastiekje om de bloedvaten naar de aambeien gebonden. Het afbinden van het bloedvaten zorgt ervoor dat de aambei niet verder verzakt en het bloedverlies stopt.
Het komt vaak voor dat het bloeden een paar weken na de behandeling blijft aanhouden. Het duurt ongeveer zes weken voordat de elastiekjes hun werk gedaan hebben en een verbetering kan worden geconstateerd.
Er zijn vaak meerdere rubberbandligaties nodig; dit is afhankelijk van de grootte of ernst van de verzakking. Ongeveer 70% van de patiënten geneest met deze behandeling. De resterende 30% blijft klachten ondervinden.
Deze ingreep wordt poliklinisch uitgevoerd.

*Hemorrhoïdectomie*
In ernstige gevallen, dat wil zeggen bij zogenaamde derde- en vierdegraads aambeien, kunnen deze verwijderd worden via een hemorrhoïdectomie.
Bij een hemorrhoïdectomie worden de aambeien op de operatiekamer door een chirurg verwijderd . Dit kan onder algehele narcose of plaatselijke verdoving (ruggenprik). Een ziekenhuisopname van 1 à 2 dag is gebruikelijk.
De operatie is over het algemeen afdoende. De ingreep kan een aantal dagen vrij veel postoperatieve pijn geven. Als patiënt dient u er rekening mee te houden dat het een tijdje kan duren voor u in staat bent uw dagelijkse leven volledig weer op te pakken. Daarom wordt deze procedure alleen gedaan bij ernstige gevallen.

*De PPH-methode*
In de laatste tien jaar is er een nieuwe ingreep ontwikkeld, die door veel chirurgen wordt toegepast. Tienduizenden patiënten in Europa hebben hun aambeien inmiddels door middel van deze operatie laten behandelen. In Nederland wordt deze methode sinds 1999 uitgevoerd.
PPH is een afkorting voor Procedure voor Prolapse en Hemorrhoïden . De operatie is minimaal invasief. PPH kan in een dagbehandeling worden uitgevoerd onder een lichte, algehele narcose of onder plaatselijke verdoving (ruggenprik). De ingreep word veelal in dagbehandeling gedaan, soms met één nacht ziekenhuisopname. Veel patiënten die de ingreep hebben ondergaan geven aan dat ze weinig pijn voelen na de operatie en dat ze hun normale activiteiten al snel na de operatie kunnen hervatten.
Als uw specialist een operatie voorstelt, bespreek dan met hem of haar de mogelijkheid van een PPH. Wellicht is er een chirurg in een ziekenhuis bij u in de buurt die de ingreep uitvoert.
Wanneer PPH?
* Bij derde- en vierdegraads aambeien.
* Bij tweedegraads aambeien wanneer andere behandelmethoden in het verleden niet tot het gewenste resultaat hebben geleid.
Het principe
Bij een PPH procedure wordt het verzakte slijmvlies bóven de aambeien verwijderd en worden de aambeien teruggebracht naar hun oorspronkelijke anatomische positie. Binnen vier tot zes weken slinken de aambeien weer tot hun normale proportie. Vergeleken met een traditionele aambeienoperatie (hemorrhoïdectomie) is er bij een PPH procedure minder pijn. Dit komt omdat de ingreep wordt uitgevoerd in een gedeelte van de endeldarm waar zich minder pijnzenuwen bevinden. Hierdoor kunnen PPH patiënten hun dagelijkse activiteiten sneller weer op pakken.
De PPH operatie
_Resultaat_
De ingreep resulteert in een afgenomen bloedtoevoer naar zowel de inwendige als uitwendige aambeien waardoor deze na een aantal weken zullen slinken.
_Na de ingreep_
U kunt na de operatie altijd wat ongemakken ondervinden. Normaal gesproken zult u hierover informatie ontvangen van uw behandelend specialist. Mocht u hierover vragen hebben, dan adviseren wij u contact op te nemen met uw behandelend specialist.
De voordelen van PPH:
* weinig pijn na de operatie dus minder pijnstillers
* het gewone leven kan snel weer worden hervat
* minder nazorg nodig waardoor minder afspraken bij de specialist
* mogelijkheid van dagbehandeling.
Risico's en complicaties
Bij iedere ingreep is er kans op complicaties ook al is deze kans bij de PPH klein. Bij PPH bestaat dezelfde kans op algemene complicaties als bij andere operaties. Bespreek deze mogelijke risico's en complicaties met uw behandelend arts. De algemene complicaties van een aambei ingreep zijn bloedverlies ná de operatie, wondinfectie en urineretentie.
De specifieke risico's van een PPH-ingreep zijn:
* Er kan schade worden aangebracht aan de wand van de endeldarm.
* Er kan schade worden aangericht aan de sluitspier van de anus. Dit kan korte- of langetermijn gevolgen zoals pijn of incontinentie hebben
* Sommige mensen geven na de procedure een gevoel van 'aandrang' aan.
* Tijdens de procedure word de sluitspier beperkt opgerekt, dit kan tot urineretentie lijden. Dit is van tijdelijk aard.
Deze mogelijke complicaties kunnen uiteindelijk ontstaan na iedere vorm van aambeioperatie, waaronder de PPH procedure.

_Bron; gezondheidinfo.nl_

----------


## smallen

bedankt voor deze info,
ik heb dus uitwendige aambeien als ik hieruit opmaak. bloedverlies en als ik mijn anus ontspan kan ik zien dat ze groter worden. Ik sport nooit en ga slechts om de 3 dagen naar het groot toilet. En ja mijn voeding is niet bepaalt gezond, ik eet bijna nooit fruit, wel ben ik superslank.

K'zou zeggen ik plaats er een foto bij maar dat zou niet zo leuk zijn voor jullie  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Is het erg als jonge man van 23 jaar? zal het overgaan? pijn en jeuk heb ik niet zozeer, ik merk het wel tijdens het toiletbezoek maar echte pijn heb ik niet.


groetjes en dank

----------


## Agnes574

*Aambeien te lijf!!*

Als men er weinig over spreekt, is het omdat deze vaak pijnlijke spataderen zich op de verkeerde plaats bevinden. 
De terughoudendheid om de aandoening te bespreken, is echter ongegrond. 
Aambeien of hemorroïden komen inderdaad zeer vaak voor. 
Er bestaan behandelingen en een levenshygiëne om van die aambeien af te raken en om te vermijden dat ze u opnieuw komen lastigvallen.


*Raadgevingen om de hinder te verlichten wanneer aambeien u lastigvallen*

We zouden het graag willen stellen zonder het ongemak en de pijn die door aambeien veroorzaakt worden. Deze verwijdingen van de aders bevinden zich rond de anus. Aambeien kunnen in laatste instantie chirurgisch behandeld worden, maar er bestaan ook dagelijkse hulpmiddelen die ze draaglijk kunnen maken en die het risico op recidieven verlagen. 


*Raadgevingen om de hinder te verlichten wanneer aambeien u lastigvallen*

*Breng niet te veel tijd na elkaar zittend of staande door.

*Denk aan koude zitbaden.

*Breng ijsblokjes (vooraf in een stuk stof gewikkeld) aan op de pijnlijke plek.

*Neem geen aspirine, want dit geneesmiddel kan het risico op bloedingen verhogen. 

*Tegen de pijn kunt u paracetamol nemen, Doliprane bijvoorbeeld.

*Draag geen nauwe of spannende kleding of onderkleding.

*Vermijd krachtige laxeermiddelen. Gebruik in geval van constipatie zachte en niet-irriterende laxeermiddelen.

*Doe op toilet geen extra inspanning om te persen.

*Reinig na elke stoelgang de anus met water en een zure of pH-neutrale zeep. Ook een lotion zonder parfum is hiervoor geschikt. Vermijd alle agressieve behandelingen, geneesmiddelen en verzorgingsproducten.

*In geval van anale jeuk, opteert u beter voor vochtige tissues voor baby's dan voor toiletpapier.

*Vermijd fysieke inspanningen.

*Sommige geneesmiddelen zijn bevorderlijk voor de bloedvatvernauwing. Raadpleeg hiervoor uw arts of uw apotheker.

*Er bestaan ook lokale behandelingen (crèmes, zalfjes, zetpillen): decongestiva, wondhelende middelen, antalgica, protectiva…

*Uw apotheker kan ook het gebruik van venotonische planten adviseren.


*Raadgevingen om recidieven van aambeien te voorkomen*

*Vermijd warme baden: warmte is namelijk bevorderlijk voor de verwijding van de aders die tot aambeien kan leiden.

*Beoefen regelmatig een fysieke activiteit. Opgelet: sommige sporten, zoals fietsen en paardrijden, zijn af te raden omdat ze aambeien zouden kunnen veroorzaken.

*Vermijd constipatie door voedingsvezels te eten en door veel water te drinken.

*Drink noch alcohol, noch koffie, noch thee.

*Vermijd alles wat gekruid is en eet ook geen wild.

Bij frequente recidieven van aambeien, kunt u uw arts raadplegen in verband met medische technieken of chirurgische ingrepen.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Maria3155

Aambeien Behandelen - nl.hemapro.com

----------


## tobym

Goed en vooral een uitgebreid artikel.

Ik kan ervan meespreken dat voeding vooral de oorzaak is voor aambeien. Vooral suikers en witte graanproducten zorgen voor constipatie en in tijd aambeien. Veel fruit en groenten eten voorkomt bij mij deze irritante kwaal!

----------


## Alex

Veel waardevolle informatie! Vond dit ook wel een duidelijk verhaal: https://geneeshetzelf.nl/bloedende-aambeien/

----------

